# Lake Erie off Catawba



## quicktafix1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Fished Lake Erie today off Catawba. Used spud bar to go from the ramp north about 1/2 way to Green. Had 2 spots where the spud bar went through on one blow but I moved left and tried it again and it was solid. Had ice most places from 5 inches to a solid 8 inches farther out where the snow was thinnest. Marked fish but could not get them to hit. Am heading back out at daylight in the morning. Saw a couple of guys out north west of Mouse. I did not go over there. Rickards is open and so is Herbs. i will post more tomorrow.


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

thanks for the report,eveyone be safe out there and respect the south passage.Double J.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Wow crazy, how many guys out there? 

Thanks for the report, be safe!


----------



## quicktafix1 (Feb 4, 2009)

There was about 20. Most were due west of the ramp. I spoke with a friend who was out with the small pack and he said they did not have any bad areas srraight out.


----------



## quicktafix1 (Feb 4, 2009)

was back off Catawba again today. Went North towards Green Island. There is a large area of broken pack ice hat sticks of 4'. Worked my way to it and started fishing. Caught 2 right away then they wouldn't hit. They would come off the bottom and chase it up but just wouldn't hit. Tried switching lures, sizes and colors.Moved west and caught three more huge females before they shut down. All around 30". Threw them back. Then started fishing my way back in. Did not catch anymore. Spudded my way out and found 1 spot that was thin (spud went through) but moved west 10 yards and it was 6 inches thick. Cannot explain why these small areas are so thin. I saw alot more 4-wheelers coming out of Mouse but none out of Catawba. Really a weird start. Normally the currents keep the ice north of Mouse thin until February with everyone starting off Catawba first. Am going back up on Friday with my snowmobile. Feel confident it will be safe by then. Will post more after the weekend.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Quicktofix, good job on the eyes today! Posting about the quads off of mouse on the internet is a good way to get someone killed or at least very wet! I can assure you the guys that were out there are VERY experienced ice anglers and that area has ice as thin as 1-2 inches, just like where you were. If some were to ride onto one of these areas its over. I love to ice fish and love it when peoplen csn share info but a lot of people will see quads or other people and walk blindly because they read there were machines out there and they honestly do not realize the danger they put themselves into. Just imho about early ice and public posting.

Scott


----------



## ProAngler (Feb 23, 2009)

Papascott said:


> Quicktofix, good job on the eyes today! Posting about the quads off of mouse on the internet is a good way to get someone killed or at least very wet! I can assure you the guys that were out there are VERY experienced ice anglers and that area has ice as thin as 1-2 inches, just like where you were. If some were to ride onto one of these areas its over. I love to ice fish and love it when peoplen csn share info but a lot of people will see quads or other people and walk blindly because they read there were machines out there and they honestly do not realize the danger they put themselves into. Just imho about early ice and public posting.
> 
> Scott


Then these same people will just find another way to get themselves in another situation such as this without reading a public post. JMO 

Thanks quicktafix, just the report some were looking for.


----------



## RODSABENDIN (Feb 27, 2007)

Great post. Thanks for the information. I don't think he ever said that it was that safe and there are spot that are very thin.


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

does anyone think that the slightly warmer temps for 2 days that i seen will do much damage i personally thought it may not be bad at all to melt a little snow just wondered what others might think


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm not overly worried about the warm up on Thursday and Friday but I am worried about the wind direction. They are calling for WSW winds. There is still a lot of room for the ice to move around. If you do go out be careful that you have a way back.


Wes


----------



## quicktafix1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Anyone who ice fishes anywhere should take precautions to be safe. There is no fish worth dying for! As for me, I saw people walking around this past weekend who did not have a spud bar and did not check to make sure the ice was safe. 2" of ice will support me and I weigh 245. I prove this every year getting an early start at Mogadore and Nimisila (shallow water of course). As a contientious fisherman I have Artic Armour (floating insulated ice gear) I carry spikes, (to get me out) and a rope to get anyone else out that may have an unfortunate experience. The name of the game here is to share information and be as honest as possible. What you choose to do with that information rests entirely on you. Remember, NO FISH IS WORTH DYING FOR!!!!!!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Hmmm well it could be worse at least you caught a couple fish! thanks for throwing em back...

I hope all goes well this weekend, as long as next week stays cold two days shouldnt hurt


----------



## Pikedaddy (Jul 20, 2005)

I really appreciate your posts quicktofix1, thanks and keep them coming.


----------



## backagainbaha (Dec 3, 2004)

Anyone who fishes on ice takes a chance. It is all about common sense, judgement and playing it safe- especailly when you put erie it the mix. Safety gear is key. I puchases a couple Mustang suits a few years ago. I always have spikes and safety rope.

Too many variable for Erie ice. Wind, temperature, currents, airboats to name a few.

Dont get me wrong, I think airboats are fun to fish from and are great transoportation and resuce vehilces, however for the guys walking off of Catawba and Millers you have to stay clear of their path. I have seen them go right through a major trail, right in front of a group walking out because the captain decided to slow down and then stop. The group had to rethink their path.


----------

